# Iowa snow pictures from 2/06/07



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

All done for the day Looks like we got about 4"

Here are a few pictures. The first one is about 7:30 this morning just getting ready to leave the house. The rest are of a B&B that I do. Very narrow lane and tight turns. Not allot of room to turn around. I took a few videos too, hope to get them uploaded tomorrow.


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

do you keep your mowers out like thaat all winter long?


----------



## iakentdoz (Dec 20, 2005)

ameyerman;366567 said:


> do you keep your mowers out like thaat all winter long?


For now yes, the tarp I had it them came off last night. Dam wife thinks she needs our garage for her car :crying: I am hope to rent a shop or storage building maybe this year also.


----------



## wahlturfcare (Oct 24, 2005)

*snow*

we got about 3'' here and about a 1'' in des moines. I plow in both towns and there was a big difference on what needed plowed and what didnt.


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

iakentdoz;366650 said:


> For now yes, the tarp I had it them came off last night. Dam wife thinks she needs our garage for her car :crying: I am hope to rent a shop or storage building maybe this year also.


yea the more i thought that was the reason y. lol lookd like you have a lot of land there at your house, can't u build the shop there? or just add on the garage?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Man, I wish we'd get some snow like that here in Northern, NJ!

Why do you leave your mowers OUTSIDE UNCOVERED in a snowstorm??? ???


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

The mowers are fine, leave him alone


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

Hey mkwl, I feel your pain, and theres NO END for it in sight!


----------

